# Which fighter do you think is on steroids???



## SideWays222

Which fighter do you think is on steroids but it is not confirmed???

for me the first choice is Thiago Alves i personally think he got too big too fast and puttin on 27 pounds over night is just nuts to me. The next fighter i think is on roids and this might surprise you is GSP. / :

"Edit"
seems like asking no neg reps gives you more neg reps lol


----------



## Gee

Want to give reasons why you think GSP is on steroids like you have Thiago?


----------



## bail3yz

My list includes roid and hgh suspects.. 

Thiago Alves
GSP
Randy Couture 
Tyson Griffin
Brock Lesnar
Mauricio Rau
Wanderlei Silva
Marvin Eastman
Tito Ortiz (if not, god really fucked him with that gaint head)
Kongo
Shane Carwin 
Melvin Guillard
Rameau Sokoudjou 


I think 
Sean Shrek
Josh Barnett
Kevin Randleman
also still use, even tho they got caught before


Interesting interview here
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sex_news_sports_funny/steroids_in_mixed_martial_arts




Gee said:


> Want to give reasons why you think GSP is on steroids like you have Thiago?


My reason for saying GSP might be on performance enhancers is this.. 
His abs stick out as far as his chest, this is a sign of HGH. A side effect of HGH (and possibly other steroids??) is abnormal growth of internal organs, which would make your stomach stretch out further. I've noticed it has gotten worse lately.


















And none of that is fat on his stomach (which is the reason I dont believe chuck is on the same thing).

That, and his performances / cardio are amazing.


----------



## SideWays222

Gee said:


> Want to give reasons why you think GSP is on steroids like you have Thiago?


Personally i dont have too much to back up my opinion except the way that he looks. His Abs are bulging and have you ever seen the THIGHS on the guy?? they look like ******* crocops!!! This is why i said "what people you THINK are on steroids" ( :


----------



## fullcontact

bail3yz said:


> My list includes roid and hgh suspects..
> 
> Thiago Alves
> GSP
> Randy Couture
> Tyson Griffin
> Brock Lesnar
> Mauricio Rau
> Wanderlei Silva
> Marvin Eastman
> Tito Ortiz (if not, god really fucked him with that gaint head)
> Kongo
> Shane Carwin
> Melvin Guillard
> Rameau Sokoudjou
> 
> 
> I think
> Sean Shrek
> Josh Barnett
> Kevin Randleman
> also still use, even tho they got caught before
> 
> 
> Interesting interview here
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sex_news_sports_funny/steroids_in_mixed_martial_arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for saying GSP might be on performance enhancers is this..
> His abs stick out as far as his chest, this is a sign of HGH. A side effect of HGH (and possibly other steroids??) is abnormal growth of internal organs, which would make your stomach stretch out further. I've noticed it has gotten worse lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And none of that is fat on his stomach (which is the reason I dont believe chuck is on the same thing).
> 
> That, and his performances / cardio are amazing.



I agree with some of the names although your theory about the stomach sticking out is not proof or indicatory imo.
I have a friend who is extremely ripped from gymnastics with a six-pack and his belly sticks out too. I wouldnt say I´m as ripped, but I still got muscular abs with my stomoach sticking out. 

The reason for this is simply that the stomach is filled with food and water. Wiht fighters that would be even more true, since with their extensive training they constantly need great refillment in order to "heal" their bodies.


----------



## Gee

SideWays222 said:


> Personally i dont have too much to back up my opinion except the way that he looks. His Abs are bulging and have you ever seen the THIGHS on the guy?? they look like ******* crocops!!! This is why i said "what people you THINK are on steroids" ( :


Not trying to have a dig, just interested on your thoughts. I don't know much about roids or their symptoms, so interested in peoples thoughts thats all.

I know what you mean about his thighs thou, they are massive. But just taking steroids wont make your muscles grow will it? So he must be doing some serious squats or leg work LOL

And if his workout routine does involve such things, as they are professional fighters and have dietitians etc, maybe it is possible his legs could look like that through hard work without steroids? Or am I being naive?


----------



## cezwan

bail3yz said:


> My list includes roid and hgh suspects..
> 
> Thiago Alves
> GSP
> Randy Couture
> Tyson Griffin
> Brock Lesnar
> Mauricio Rau
> Wanderlei Silva
> Marvin Eastman
> Tito Ortiz (if not, god really fucked him with that gaint head)
> Kongo
> Shane Carwin
> Melvin Guillard
> Rameau Sokoudjou
> 
> 
> I think
> Sean Shrek
> Josh Barnett
> Kevin Randleman
> also still use, even tho they got caught before
> 
> 
> Interesting interview here
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sex_news_sports_funny/steroids_in_mixed_martial_arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for saying GSP might be on performance enhancers is this..
> His abs stick out as far as his chest, this is a sign of HGH. A side effect of HGH (and possibly other steroids??) is abnormal growth of internal organs, which would make your stomach stretch out further. I've noticed it has gotten worse lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And none of that is fat on his stomach (which is the reason I dont believe chuck is on the same thing).
> 
> That, and his performances / cardio are amazing.


have a look at the focus on GSP's face! 

**** i love that guy..


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

You know what else causes your stomach to bulge like that? Core exercises...not sit-ups but real core exercises, and lack of body fat which is pretty obvious in GSP's case. And I've seen Chuck's workout and he does a shitload of core work which is why he punches so goddamn hard. Plus he's old and drinks a lot of beer. Anyways to sum things up no offense but your theory is stretchin it like a pair of too small jeans. Excuse the lil wayne reference.


----------



## fullcontact

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know what else causes your stomach to bulge like that? Core exercises...not sit-ups but real core exercises, and lack of body fat which is pretty obvious in GSP's case. And I've seen Chuck's workout and he does a shitload of core work which is why he punches so goddamn hard. Plus he's old and drinks a lot of beer. Anyways to sum things up no offense but your theory is stretchin it like a pair of too small jeans. Excuse the lil wayne reference.


Good point!


----------



## Robbiedont

Rashad Evans, I've been working my way through TUF2 and he has really bad gyno on there!


----------



## Aaronyman

i think randy is on HGH

and i'm pretty sure Alves is on something

frankly i'm pretty suspicicious of most mma fighters


----------



## fullcontact

*Brock Lesnar*

Former WWE-champ. In many sports it would be very closely investigated, if someone came into a sport with a background like WWE, that is linked to he use of steroids.

The fact is fighers dont get tested very often compared to many others sports, such as cycling, giving the false imression of a pure sport.

*Randy Couture*

The humna body just has natural limits, when it ages: stamina and strength are diminished regardless of training. After 30 to 33, this process sets in and accelerates over the years. One drug that can very effectively counter this process is HGH. 
Not only has Randy achieved to stay at the top in the last 10 years, he seems to have become much better.


*Thiago Alves*

His physique has developed immensely in the last years, and it looked pretty well developed before. Adding to the suspicion, he has already been caught for use of illegal drug that makes cutting weight much easier.


----------



## smooth810

Alves
GSP
Couture
Kongo
Lesnar


I honestly don't care though....If they cycle right and don't get caught and don't mind taking the risk...Then who cares..I feel like 60% of hard physical althletes cheat


----------



## smooth810

Aaronyman said:


> i think randy is on HGH
> 
> and i'm pretty sure Alves is on something
> 
> frankly i'm pretty suspicicious of most mma fighters


I should of read this first...I agree 100% ...some just get caught


----------



## Robbiedont

Has anyone seen Bigger Faster Stronger? Interested documentary film about steroids...


----------



## BhamKiD

Robbiedont said:


> Rashad Evans, I've been working my way through TUF2 and he has really bad gyno on there!


Yeah that is one way to really tell if someone juices. Their nipples get swolen really bad. But if they follow proper post-cycle treatment, it won't happen. So my guess is, he ran a cycle before the show and couldn't really follow proper PCT. But come to think of it, he always looks like that...hmm


----------



## Rated

No offence, but this is a horrible thread that will most likely end in a flame war.


----------



## Robbiedont

BhamKiD said:


> Yeah that is one way to really tell if someone juices. Their nipples get swolen really bad. But if they follow proper post-cycle treatment, it won't happen. So my guess is, he ran a cycle before the show and couldn't really follow proper PCT. But come to think of it, he always looks like that...hmm



Could just be he suffers from bitch t1ts then!


----------



## shatterproof

most. classless. thread. ever.

These guys put it on the line and some of you presume to accuse them of juicing without a shread of proof. As someone who has partisipated in the sport i find this none but utterly distateful. 

So as your cheetos-encrusted fingers dance accross your keyboard in a mountain dew fueled haze try to remember that accusing this or that fighter of cheating without a shread of proof makes you a jackass -- whom, in most cases i imagine, has never had the balls or motivation to even step into a gym let alone a ring or cage. thanks. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aaronyman

shatterproof said:


> most. classless. thread. ever.
> 
> These guys put it on the line and some of you presume to accuse them of juicing without a shread of proof. As someone who has partisipated in the sport i find this none but utterly distateful.
> 
> So as your cheetos-encrusted fingers dance accross your keyboard in a mountain dew fueled haze try to remember that accusing this or that fighter of cheating without a shread of proof makes you a jackass -- whom, in most cases i imagine, has never had the balls or motivation to even step into a gym let alone a ring or cage. thanks. :thumbsdown:


i've been goint to the gym for about 2 years straight now, good diet, protein, creatine, and went from being a 145lb weakling to a 185lb tank....and i still think some of these guys are cycling


----------



## shatterproof

:shame02::happy01:

keep the neg reps coming you nameless, paper-bag tough guys. You only prove my point about your utter lack of balls, hah. 

I will wear your little red testicals with pride... and by the way, it's spelt "you're".




Aaronyman said:


> i've been goint to the gym for about 2 years straight now, good diet, protein, creatine, and went from being a 145lb weakling to a 185lb tank....and i still think some of these guys are cycling


Thinking some juice, as is obviously undeniable, and flat out accusing people by name without a pisspot shread of proof are not the same thing. Sorry.


----------



## 69nites

first of all, brock lesnar has been 250+ since HS.

Second I think it's funny that someone brought up Thiago Alves cutting 27 lbs of water weight and putting it back on over night as a sign of roiding. Thiago didn't put on mass over night.

With proper diet and exorcise you can naturally put on 2lbs of muscle every 3 weeks. With over the counter enhancers you can build even a little faster than that.

I also think it's REALLY funny that guys that I'm substantially bigger than are "too big to not be on roids" even tho I've never touched the stuff.

and on top of that no one here seems to know the primary use of Roids in sports. It's a performance enhancer. It will instantly make you stronger and have more endurance.

there's so much ignorance in this thread it's ridiculous.

I'm sure there's a lot of guys roiding just like all professional sports (including marathon running and cycling where target weight is being a string bean under 130 lbs) but all your reasons for thinking so suck.


----------



## BazDaManUk

Stuff like creatine can also make your stomach stick out a bit more, also with gsp his chest is small therfore his stomach looks like it sticks out more even though it is probably normal. Its similar with me, my stomach sticks out over my chest (the bottom abs) and im slim and toned, ive never touched any drugs or banned substances, so I dont think that is an indication of anything.


Although I do believe a lot of these fighters are deffinetly taking performance enchancers/muscle recovery etc. that can be taken out of their system quickly, although whether they are using abnormal amounts or banned substances is another theory all together.


----------



## Scarecrow

shatterproof said:


> :shame02::happy01:
> 
> keep the neg reps coming you nameless, paper-bag tough guys. You only prove my point about your utter lack of balls, hah.
> 
> I will wear your little red testicals with pride... and by the way, it's spelt "you're".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking some juice, as is obviously undeniable, and flat out accusing people by name without a pisspot shread of proof are not the same thing. Sorry.


Sign up for the premium membership, you get to see the names of everybody that reps you.


----------



## Aaronyman

shatterproof said:


> Thinking some juice, as is obviously undeniable, and flat out accusing people by name without a pisspot shread of proof are not the same thing. Sorry.


only bj penn can make false accusations about steriod users....

your right, no one should accuse anyone of roiding, but speculation is normal...this thread is about who you "think" is on roids, not who you are accusing


----------



## Sekou

I guess Chris Leben got everyone guessing...lol


----------



## shatterproof

Aaronyman said:


> only bj penn can make false accusations about steriod users....
> 
> your right, no one should accuse anyone of roiding, but speculation is normal...this thread is about who you "think" is on roids, not who you are accusing


You draw a fine, looping, line between speculation and accusations. As far as i'm concerned telling someone you 'think joe is a rapist' is no different than 'joe is a rapist'. Relying on semantics is no way to justify any disparaging or classless comment.

God forbid a thread ever ask you to jump out a window :dunno:


----------



## Gee

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You know what else causes your stomach to bulge like that? Core exercises...not sit-ups but real core exercises, and lack of body fat which is pretty obvious in GSP's case. And I've seen Chuck's workout and he does a shitload of core work which is why he punches so goddamn hard. Plus he's old and drinks a lot of beer. Anyways to sum things up no offense but your theory is stretchin it like a pair of too small jeans. Excuse the lil wayne reference.


And squats are one of thee main core excercises, so if he is doing a lot of these, this would explain the thighs too.


----------



## GodlyMoose

Everyone at Hammerhouse.


----------



## bail3yz

fullcontact said:


> I agree with some of the names although your theory about the stomach sticking out is not proof or indicatory imo.
> I have a friend who is extremely ripped from gymnastics with a six-pack and his belly sticks out too. I wouldnt say I´m as ripped, but I still got muscular abs with my stomoach sticking out.
> 
> The reason for this is simply that the stomach is filled with food and water. Wiht fighters that would be even more true, since with their extensive training they constantly need great refillment in order to "heal" their bodies.


Ya, I am no expert by any means, lol, I just heard some random things and thats about all the proof I have 

EDIT: lol @ the neg reps, knew this would happen... guess im not allowed to think anything anymore?


----------



## rabakill

Randy Couture, =iIf he really is stronger at his age now, I'd say he probably is. Anybody that makes rapid transformations is usually on roids.


----------



## name goes here

Isn't there a no holds barred subforum?

Some fighters, you can see there head has changed shape since a couple of years ago - that too me says steroids.
Also suddenly dramaticly improved performance - or suddenly worsening performance, is a fighter suddenly getting on or off steroids. For some reason it doesn't last forever.
Though of course some fighters screw up on there own without drugs.


----------



## SideWays222

shatterproof said:


> most. classless. thread. ever.
> 
> These guys put it on the line and some of you presume to accuse them of juicing without a shread of proof. As someone who has partisipated in the sport i find this none but utterly distateful.
> 
> So as your cheetos-encrusted fingers dance accross your keyboard in a mountain dew fueled haze try to remember that accusing this or that fighter of cheating without a shread of proof makes you a jackass -- whom, in most cases i imagine, has never had the balls or motivation to even step into a gym let alone a ring or cage. thanks. :thumbsdown:



Well
i guess since they go in the octagon and fight we cant have our opinions on who we think is juicing??? that seems pretty dumb to me. They understand when they go in the octagon and that millions of people will be watching them and that out of those million people more then half will have some thoughts/opinions on the fighters. If the fighters cant take being in the spot light then they probably shouldnt be stepping in the octagon in the first place?? You also made an accusation about people on the forum just now who you have probably never met?? is that fair to the people sittin on the other end of the computer? probably not but you did it anyway and its perfectly fine to have an opinion.

Also
if you guys think ur getting neg reps how do you think i feel?? and not 1 single person has left a name / : what a shame, buncha pricks.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Leben.


----------



## shatterproof

SideWays222 said:


> Well
> i guess since they go in the octagon and fight we cant have our opinions on who we think is juicing??? that seems pretty dumb to me. They understand when they go in the octagon and that millions of people will be watching them and that out of those million people more then half will have some thoughts/opinions on the fighters. If the fighters cant take being in the spot light then they probably shouldnt be stepping in the octagon in the first place?? You also made an accusation about people on the forum just now who you have probably never met?? is that fair to the people sittin on the other end of the computer? probably not but you did it anyway and its perfectly fine to have an opinion.
> 
> Also
> if you guys think ur getting neg reps how do you think i feel?? and not 1 single person has left a name / : what a shame, buncha pricks.



Accusing professional athletes of cheating at their sport |= generalization about those who eat cheetos and drink mountain dew. 

Just because you're aloud to have an uneducated opinion doesn't make you any less classless in it's statement.


----------



## SideWays222

shatterproof said:


> Accusing professional athletes of cheating at their sport |= generalization about those who eat cheetos and drink mountain dew.
> 
> Just because you're aloud to have an uneducated opinion doesn't make you any less classless in it's statement.


Noticed that you were insulting someone on their spelling so i think il point out that yours is flawed too, it is spelled "Allowed". I dont consider an uneducated opinion to be classless in the first place so your argument does not count. I think it would be a different story if we were sending him emails telling him to get off juice or contacting Dana White and telling him that these fighters are on juice. All were doing is sharing opinions about fighters, which last time i checked is what forums were meant for. If you didn't like this thread then you never should have click it.

Not everyone on this thread eats fries and drinks dew all day, i know i don't. So if you don't think its right to have an opinion on who is juicing then i don't think its right for you to have an opinion on what people on this forum do in their free time.

and one last thing
is every person that has said they think Barry Bonds juices class less?? That would probably mean that quiet a lot of people in this world have no class and that right there is a damn shame / :


----------



## shatterproof

SideWays222 said:


> Noticed that you were insulting someone on their spelling so i think il point out that yours is flawed too, it is spelled "Allowed". I dont consider an uneducated opinion to be classless in the first place so your argument does not count. I think it would be a different story if we were sending him emails telling him to get off juice or contacting Dana White and telling him that these fighters are on juice. All were doing is sharing opinions about fighters, which last time i checked is what forums were meant for. If you didn't like this thread then you never should have click it.
> 
> Not everyone on this thread eats fries and drinks dew all day, i know i don't. So if you don't think its right to have an opinion on who is juicing then i don't think its right for you to have an opinion on what people on this forum do in their free time.
> 
> and one last thing
> is every person that has said they think Barry Bonds juices class less?? That would probably mean that quiet a lot of people in this world have no class and that right there is a damn shame / :


I clearly did not know what sort of opus of idiocy i was soliciting when i responded to your hapless reply. Maybe that was your paper bagged neg rep since you're all bent out of shape about my correcting it's spelling? Isn't it always the 'don't stifle my opinion!' crybabies whom like to go around telling people that their opinions 'don't matter'. comedy. 

As for your assertion that i claimed an uneducated opinion is a classless one... for ****'s sake, did you even read what you responded to in the first place? That was rhetorical.


Listen, you're (har har) terribly circular argument has broke a god damn training wheel here. If you don't understand that going around accusing people of cheating isn't a classy move then what the **** do i care? I retain my opinion that those actions show no class and in your particular case they seem to have been a precursor to some vortex of weak logic from which springs a million clown cars, each filled with one million clowns, each wearing two shoes and all of which make a hell of a lot more sense than your point of view.


----------



## bail3yz

Shatterproof, you have some good points, however I disagree with some things you say.. but I understand where you are coming from.

I don't think athletes that take roids are bad, so I never felt bad to suggest people were taking them without any proof. 

Frankly, I think roids should be legal in sports, and legal overall. Theres really no legitimate reason for them to not be. They are just like anything else, if you abuse it, theyll **** you up.. but used properly and under the right circumstances, they are very beneficial. 

As someone mentioned earlier the documentary 
"bigger stronger faster" has alot of good information about roids.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Lesnar, because he's not black.


----------



## SideWays222

shatterproof said:


> I clearly did not know what sort of opus of idiocy i was soliciting when i responded to your hapless reply. Maybe that was your paper bagged neg rep since you're all bent out of shape about my correcting it's spelling? Isn't it always the 'don't stifle my opinion!' crybabies whom like to go around telling people that their opinions 'don't matter'. comedy.
> 
> As for your assertion that i claimed an uneducated opinion is a classless one... for ****'s sake, did you even read what you responded to in the first place? That was rhetorical.
> 
> 
> Listen, you're (har har) terribly circular argument has broke a god damn training wheel here. If you don't understand that going around accusing people of cheating isn't a classy move then what the **** do i care? I retain my opinion that those actions show no class and in your particular case they seem to have been a precursor to some vortex of weak logic from which springs a million clown cars, each filled with one million clowns, each wearing two shoes and all of which make a hell of a lot more sense than your point of view.


Didn't think id piss you off that bad bro. And for your info i didn't neg rep you, im not immature enough to neg rep someone because we disagree. I definitely wasn't bent out of shape about it, i just think its stupid for you to correct someone's spelling when it shouldn't matter in the first place and that second of all yours isn't fool proof either.


----------



## shatterproof

bail3yz said:


> Shatterproof, you have some good points, however I disagree with some things you say.. but I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I don't think athletes that take roids are bad, so I never felt bad to suggest people were taking them without any proof.
> 
> Frankly, I think roids should be legal in sports, and legal overall. Theres really no legitimate reason for them to not be. They are just like anything else, if you abuse it, theyll **** you up.. but used properly and under the right circumstances, they are very beneficial.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier the documentary
> "bigger stronger faster" has alot of good information about roids.



I'm not of the opinion that people on juice are scum bags, evil, or whatever... they are simply cheating. As for the legalities; i'm a firm believer that it is not the government's place to tell an adult what to put into their own body... but with that said, rules to keep the playing field level are important to the progression of this sport. 

My only qualm is with accusing this fighter or that of cheating based on what amounts to circumstantial evidence. Nothing more. While i am sure plenty of people with an opinions on this fighter or that may be otherwise decent people i find the airing of these halfbaked opinions to be classless, at the very least. Slanderous, in some cases and detrimental in so much as their purely hypothetical existence to the integrity of this sport in every single instance.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

shatterproof said:


> I'm not of the opinion that people on juice are scum bags, evil, or whatever... they are simply cheating. As for the legalities; i'm a firm believer that it is not the government's place to tell an adult what to put into their own body... but with that said, rules to keep the playing field level are important to the progression of this sport.


Yeah. If someone is juicing for their personal reasons, I don't mind. It's not something I would do, but I don't care if they do.

But when it comes to a level playing field, I agree: You shouldn't create an atmosphere where you *have* to juice to be competetive.

That being said, the existing testing is silly, and only catches a small percentage - those that are dumb about it. If they want to test, they should get serious about it.


----------



## Toxic

To those that accuse Couture, I highly doubt it Couture really is a freak of nature, he has been studied because his levels of some compound your body makes to feed your muscles actually increased with exercise while typically it drops, I cant remember much about it but Im pretty sure when they were trying to figure out what was going on steroid use or HGH would have been looked at and elimnated as a possibility.


----------



## Liddellianenko

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Filho yet. He is way to big and ripped for a MW, and his performance/physique dropped drastically and mysteriously when he moved from Japan (where roid checking was mostly absent). Then he recently went to rehab, which shows a related tendency to mess up his body with chemicals. It's not proof, but I'd put him on my likely list.

For the discussion about people being ignorant for even suspecting athletes of doing roids, you politically correct sheep need to wake up, or at least get less righteous. No one here is saying their opinions should be enough to stand in court or take action against the likely offenders, but it's a free country and we are open to making logical common sense assumptions based on likelyhood. We do it in life all the time. Would you pick up a hitchhiker on a lonely road wearing a hockey mask and holding a chainsaw? After all, you don't really have _proof_ of his intentions. If a guy shows a whole bunch of likely signs, I'm gonna make my assumptions and not be blind. Guys like Mark Coleman and Kevin Randelman were so dead obvious, it's ridiculous to even pretend otherwise.

And as for the people who argue that roids should be legalized, they clearly are not aware of the long term consequences. These aren't just your over the counter cold-pills that'll give you magic superpowers with some minor side effects. Over the long run, these things will ruin your body, your cardio-vascular system, your hormone system, and occasionally even your state of mind. There's a reason they're illegal. It's not just "if people worry about the side effects, they don't have to take them"; by legalizing them, you're un-leveling the playing field in favor of those who are willing to make that stupid choice, in effect penalizing the people that aren't willing to. You're effectively forcing them to ruin their bodies (and not just short term injuries, real long term shit for their whole lives) so they can compete for your entertainment. It would reduce MMA from a sport to human cockfighting.


----------



## shatterproof

Pft, clownshoes son. 

The right to have an opinion does not qualify nor quantify that opinion. Moreover, the airing of said jackass opinion does nothing to diminish from the classlessness of the opinion in question. 

Your opinion is none but bullshit speculation, and no matter how much you decry my opinion while bitching about your right to have yours it doesn't change that singular fact.

Thanks for coming out to argue with yourself over your right to... have an opinion. :dunno:


----------



## Liddellianenko

shatterproof said:


> Pft, clownshoes son.
> 
> The right to have an opinion does not qualify nor quantify that opinion. Moreover, the airing of said jackass opinion does nothing to diminish from the classlessness of the opinion in question.
> 
> Your opinion is none but bullshit speculation, and no matter how much you decry my opinion while bitching about your right to have yours it doesn't change that singular fact.
> 
> Thanks for coming out to argue with yourself over your right to... have an opinion. :dunno:


It's funny your footer derides sherdog, you would fit in very well there. Lay off the childish insults, it does nothing to make your point, only makes you look sulky kid and incapable of convincing anyone based on an actual argument. 

As for your being outraged by any roid accusation on part of your being involved in the sport (which I seriously doubt because of your posting style.. seems more of a lying keyboard warrior to me), it runs both ways. I am involved in amateur MMA as well, and it pisses me off more to see guys that I suspect of cheating and getting away with it. It's not classless, we're not standing on a podium and shouting it in the fighters faces, but we don't have to be blind about it either unlike delusional nuthuggers.


----------



## shatterproof

Do you just form these hypocritical, self righteous, opinions for a living? Admonishing someone for 'calling names' after you launched your foray into this conversation by calling people 'pc sheep'. I'll see you a 'pc sheep' and raise you a 'jackass opinion'. But being an ignorant jackass wasn't enough for ya. You want to to try to call me out? You're a ****ing clown. Where did you fight? what is your full name? what promoter? license number? what day?

Now, for the life of me i can't imagine why the **** i would care what you think about my time in the sport? suffice to say i do not but it is exactly your type of annoying, classless, cockbags that drove myself and many other amateurs away from sherdog.

*Edit; haha, come on Clownshoes. Your neg rep hurt my feelings. Oh noes, i'm a 'nuthugger' of every fighter... you've never had a fight. you've never stepped into a ring. Get back to me with your license number, fight date, promoter, etc. thanks. *


----------



## SideWays222

shatterproof said:


> Do you just form these hypocritical, self righteous, opinions for a living? Admonishing someone for 'calling names' after you launched your foray into this conversation by calling people 'pc sheep'. I'll see you a 'pc sheep' and raise you a 'jackass opinion'. But being an ignorant jackass wasn't enough for ya. You want to to try to call me out? You're a ****ing clown. Where did you fight? what is your full name? what promoter? license number? what day?
> 
> Now, for the life of me i can't imagine why the **** i would care what you think about my time in the sport? suffice to say i do not but it is exactly your type of annoying, classless, cockbags that drove myself and many other amateurs away from sherdog.
> 
> *Edit; haha, come on Clownshoes. Your neg rep hurt my feelings. Oh noes, i'm a 'nuthugger' of every fighter... you've never had a fight. you've never stepped into a ring. Get back to me with your license number, fight date, promoter, etc. thanks. *


Yea your definitely pretty annoying. You probably should go to sherdog and you and the other members can have hippy threads and what not. Not everything is classless and you should probably stop saying that because it dosent make you sound smart. Like i said before, if you dont like this thread then your more then welcomed to leave it. You can go live in your little box were people arnt allowed to have opinions if they are not something the fighter would want to hear.


----------



## shatterproof

uh oh. looks like i've made a stalker.

Hey sport, here's a freebie: when someone does not deem your comments worthy of a reply, don't be a baby and start posting them multiple messages. Attention whore is not a nice color on anyone.


----------



## MLS

Alright alright, nobody wants this to be sherdog so lets just leave the bullshit there.


----------



## ez613

Thats not HGH if GSP took HGH im pretty sure his arms and chest would be alot bigger his stomach sticking out like that can be bloating from all the water and food, the cutting of weight that he always has to do or the core exercises they go threw when i did core last year everyday my stomach stuck out like that and was rock solid no proof of HGH but its your opinion


----------



## ez613

*Gyno*



BhamKiD said:


> Yeah that is one way to really tell if someone juices. Their nipples get swolen really bad. But if they follow proper post-cycle treatment, it won't happen. So my guess is, he ran a cycle before the show and couldn't really follow proper PCT. But come to think of it, he always looks like that...hmm


He might have been on a cycle but you dont have to be on steroids to get gyno alot of teenagers get gyno from all the testorone built up and it switches over to estrogen when your full of testorone thats why when you are on steroids and your test levels get too high then switch over and convert to estrogen and thats how you get gyno if you that nolvadex during the cycle there is a good chance it will make the gyno go away rashad might have been on it but cant be 100 percent sure, my friend was 16 and he had gyno and doctor told him he had way to much testorone and it was converting over to estrogen


----------



## kay_o_ken

bail3yz said:


> I think
> Sean Shrek
> *Josh Barnett*
> Kevin Randleman
> also still use, even tho they got caught before


oh rly?


----------



## HexRei

barnett has tested positive three times, that has to be some kind of record, especially regarding a top 5 five fighter


----------



## name goes here

I don't know if large thighs or abs is particulerly indicative. Some people just have large abs or thighs. As I posted earlier though, some fighters just have dramatically different shapes at diff points in there career, beyond bodybuilding.

Also as layman we prob don't know some of the new drugs being used by atheletes.

To a degree it must be neacessary to heal all the injuries sustained in training - IMO it has to be either perfectly regulated or all allowed. Imperfect regulation sucks balls.


----------



## kantowrestler

*The Sandman*

I'm not one to accuse fighters of juicing, but if I had to pick someone it would be James Irvin! That guy is way too ripped not to be on roids!


----------



## Grizzly909

Well that baby fedor guy got busted for steroids and HE'S ALL FLAB AND NO AB!!!! You never know who is on steroids. But yea irvin is ripped. Who knows maybe he likes to sculpt his body.


----------



## HexRei

plenty of athletes caught roiding did not have great bodies. sylvia, barnett, royce, none of them looked very ripped in the fight they got caught. not too fair to assume someone is roiding because they are cut.


----------



## kay_o_ken

HexRei said:


> barnett has tested positive three times, that has to be some kind of record, especially regarding a top 5 five fighter


thats just straight shameful, the guy clearly hasnt learned anything so i say can him for good


----------



## jcal

rabakill said:


> Randy Couture, =iIf he really is stronger at his age now, I'd say he probably is. Anybody that makes rapid transformations is usually on roids.


Agreed. Your body at his age is in the decline, and will not tolerate daily mma workouts, especially hard sparring and grappling, you cannot recover nearly as fast from a brutal workout it takes much longer than a younger person. Im sure alot of MMA fighters cycle during training as to not get injured and be able to keep up the gruesome workouts before a fight. Just like a powerlifter does, he cycles hard and as its getting close to competetion he stops and has a couple of grueling weeks with no roids but still stays strong. Plus its pretty obvious when you look at a guy like Kongo or ken Shamrock of the past and Alves and Irvine that these guys have used steroids sometime prefight. I think if we really knew how many do, it would blow your mind, and your favorite fighter might not be your fav anymore.


----------



## name goes here

There are a lot of different steroids etc, they affect the body differently. Some might leave a guy still looking flabby, some might make them look yolked


----------



## swpthleg

What I'm getting from this thread is that it's getting harder and harder to tell, given how many kinds of roids there are.


----------



## jcal

swpthleg said:


> What I'm getting from this thread is that it's getting harder and harder to tell, given how many kinds of roids there are.


Thats so true. If you look at Barnett or Tim Silvia or Tank Abbott you wouldnt steriotype that kind of body to be on roids, most people think of the Bow Flex commercial type guys or the James Irvine, Alves, Shamrock, Kerr type body to be the ones on roids. But like you said there are roids for cutting, bulking, some make you alot stronger than others and some for endurance. All of them will help you heal faster through injuries and be able to workout longer and recover faster. I think that since MMA is such a demanding sport that if we really knew who uses juice in between their fights, everybody would be astounded at the numbers, the rule is DONT GET CAUGHT.


----------



## MLD

shatterproof said:


> Just because you're aloud to have an uneducated opinion doesn't make you any less classless in it's statement.


allowed not aloud.

I hate to see people accused of cheating, but people sharing opinions or assumptions isn't an outright accusation. They aren't saying "I saw so and so slamming roids" they are saying "so and so looks like someone I might suspect" and some posters go on to give their reasoning.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Naturally Cut*

Well some fighters do actually look good because they naturally are cut!


----------



## jcal

kantowrestler said:


> Well some fighters do actually look good because they naturally are cut!


Which ones in your opinion are naturally cut?


----------



## Judoka

jcal said:


> Which ones in your opinion are naturally cut?


Being professional athletes a fair few would have a lot of muscle and a low body fat percentage so that it shows.

It is suspect when they are VERY ripped though.


----------



## vaj3000

overeem seems juiced to the eyeballs hed be first on my list


----------



## name goes here

Yeah a massive difference from his old physique. His skull looks bigger even, and prob is. Lol


----------



## jcal

Judoka said:


> Being professional athletes a fair few would have a lot of muscle and a low body fat percentage so that it shows.
> 
> It is suspect when they are VERY ripped though.


Thats when I get suspicious too, when they are beyond just ripped.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

swpthleg said:


> What I'm getting from this thread is that it's getting harder and harder to tell, given how many kinds of roids there are.


I think that you could pick any one fighter, and chances would be pretty good that they did steroids at least occasionally - even if it's just for recovery.

Why? Simple. There's so much money and fame on the line, that a whoooooole lot of people are willing to roid up for it, and that puts others at a disadvantage. You dope, or you lose.

I also highly suspect that many are learning about EPO, as well. I'm not going to name names (since that just gets me into a flame-fest with the fanboys), but when a fighter goes from having NO cardio for his entire career to suddenly having massively OUTSTANDING cardio for an importnat fight... it's questionable.

Shoot, I don't believe in doing things like roids or EPO... but if I were in a position where, between signing bonus, win bonus, paycheck, and sponsorships, I could be making seven figures in a single night... chances are pretty slim that I'd be able to keep from shooting up if it could help my chances.

Steroids aren't a "nobody's doing them" thing any more. They're extremely common not just in pro sports, not just in colleges, but even in high school sports these days. Several of my wife's cousins have been on state-winning high school football teams, and a very good portion of the teams were shooting up. There are magazines about them, web sites about them, a lot of folks who promote them, documentaries in their favor... Anybody who thinks they're a rare thing has their head in the sand.


----------



## vaj3000

name goes here said:


> Yeah a massive difference from his old physique. His skull looks bigger even, and prob is. Lol


i remember when shogun hit him with a laser guider precision punch in pride.....theres no way in hell he could do that to overeem now. I remember him toying with bojanski in the k-1 fight and throwing him like a rag doll. Oh and he nearly decapitated badar haris (sp) head.


----------



## xeberus

I think most fighters.

I mean I certainly would if I were them.


----------



## name goes here

Essentially the argument not to do it is you might get caught, you might suffer in the long run, and it's not nice.

But what if you are pretty sure you can get away with it, don't really care, and don't really care. 

Not really caring about others is often one of the things that makes succesful people very succesful people.


----------



## Breadfan

I was under the impression that HGH was okay in UFC, and Randy does take it. I don't claim to know anything about it... but I do remember hearing this from someone.


----------



## SideWays222

Breadfan said:


> I was under the impression that HGH was okay in UFC, and Randy does take it. I don't claim to know anything about it... but I do remember hearing this from someone.


As far as i know its not thats its Legal its that there is no testing to check for it.

I could be wrong though and would be glad if someone could clear this up.

It is also likley that Randy does take it since it benefits people that are older a bit more since the human growth hormon starts going down the older you get. (i think)


----------



## Breadfan

SideWays222 said:


> As far as i know its not thats its Legal its that there is no testing to check for it.


That seems funny if all fighters are on the honor system when it comes to HGH


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Breadfan said:


> That seems funny if all fighters are on the honor system when it comes to HGH


EPO is kind of the same way. Yes, there is a test for it, but it is wildly inaccurate, and by the time you come up as "positive", you are doing a TON of it.

A while back, I listened to an interview with a college professor who dealt with drug testing, he is one of the big names in the industry - for the Olympics and other organizations. He said that as a test, he took a number of volunteers from one of his classes, and (under the watch of a doctor), gave them EPO over the course of a semester - to where all of their cardio improved MASSIVELY. Yet, at the end, when he did a blood test on them, only one or two actually tested positive.

I may be off on the details, but I remember that he was able to get big gains without detection.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Epo*

What is EPO?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Erythropoietin. It's a hormone that your body makes, and stimulates the growth of new red blood cells. Since it's a hormone you already have, pinning down an exact level of it that is "bad" is tough to do.

In the old days, anyone involved in endurance sports would draw some of their own blood, freeze and store it while their body made more, then inject it back in soon before the event. The end result was that they had more red blood cells to carry oxygen. The downside is that since they didn't have equipment to monitor what they were doing, some of them would die from blood clots and what-not.

Eventually, someone caught on to the fact that they could make and sell EPO. No more farting around with storing blood (with which you could get caught), and no more risk of killing yourself - you use moderate amounts for a while to build up a larger number of red blood cells, then a smaller amount in order to maintain that number of cells. And it's VERY hard to get positively tested for it (particularly since the maintenance needs less than the growth), so there you go. While it doesn't get the press, it's so widespread that it's just plain silly.


----------



## SideWays222

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Erythropoietin. It's a hormone that your body makes, and stimulates the growth of new red blood cells. Since it's a hormone you already have, pinning down an exact level of it that is "bad" is tough to do.
> 
> In the old days, anyone involved in endurance sports would draw some of their own blood, freeze and store it while their body made more, then inject it back in soon before the event. The end result was that they had more red blood cells to carry oxygen. The downside is that since they didn't have equipment to monitor what they were doing, some of them would die from blood clots and what-not.
> 
> Eventually, someone caught on to the fact that they could make and sell EPO. No more farting around with storing blood (with which you could get caught), and no more risk of killing yourself - you use moderate amounts for a while to build up a larger number of red blood cells, then a smaller amount in order to maintain that number of cells. And it's VERY hard to get positively tested for it (particularly since the maintenance needs less than the growth), so there you go. While it doesn't get the test, it's so widespread that it's just plain silly.


Lol im almost interested in trying it. I didnt even know something like EPO existed.


----------



## name goes here

Ohhhhh  Sounds neat... I assume there is a reason the body doesn't always go around with buckets of extra red blood cells? I hope someone is giving this stuff to BJ


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

SideWays222 said:


> Lol im almost interested in trying it. I didnt even know something like EPO existed.


 Exactly. That's why it hasn't received the press that steroids have. Relatively few people even know it exists.



name goes here said:


> Ohhhhh  Sounds neat... I assume there is a reason the body doesn't always go around with buckets of extra red blood cells? I hope someone is giving this stuff to BJ


Because the blood gets thicker, it causes damming in smaller blood vessels, and it raises blood pressure and is overall harder on the arterial system and heart. It's not something that folks do on a long-term basis, but rather just for a while before a really big event.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Health*

Well thats something I won't be doing to enhance my performance!


----------

